# Your water bottles have another use...strange as it seems I think it might work.



## Lakeland living (Mar 31, 2020)

Take at look at what people are doing with the larger water bottles.

https://www.rojakpot.com/wearing-water-bottles-wuhan/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

I wonder if that fashionable look will make its way to our continent. It’s so attractive. 
The phrase, “the worlds changing” is taking on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 31, 2020)

They have been seen in Vancouver, in this time of stay home, international flights still coming in. With bottles


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I wonder if that fashionable look will make its way to our continent. It’s so attractive.
> The phrase, “the worlds changing” is taking on a whole new meaning.
> View attachment 97521View attachment 97522


Seems like great repurposing to me!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

While it’s super goofy looking, it’s actually a brilliant idea . It’s an economical , practical way of protecting the entire face and recycles at the same time.


----------



## jujube (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 31, 2020)

Here is my idea with what I have on hand.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 31, 2020)

A welder's face shield would be the thing. Unfortunately they seem to be sold out.


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 31, 2020)

Bizarre but hopefully effective.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 31, 2020)

We are supposed to go home after April....So we decided to get masks....They were very expensive on the Internet...But I hope the mask really
helps....We are flying home...."Maybe"...it depends how everything goes...
I am missing my kids and my brother and his wife and there  kids....I am with my husband, i'm not alone....My son told me just wait out April and we'll see if it is safe....Wow is me....So I get a crying fit....Me at this age is very scary....More my husband is a Cancer patient...but he is OK for now....
Even though he is cleared, It's still scary...Now he is supposed to get a blood test this month....I don't want him going to the Lab with all
people there that they may be infected....He is calling his Dr. to tell her he will get blood when we get home....If we do!!!!  So far we are not sick..
And not really going anywhere but our little cottage....We do go out on the porch when the sun is out....So that's my plight....
I know it is really nice in this forum, I don't care if I'm telling you our business....Be well, All....♥


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like a great idea to me as long as you can remove it easily and not suffocate to death!


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2020)

I haven't finished laughing at the masks & now there's something even funnier.

The virus is microscopic.  For it to work, you'd have to plug up the hole at the top & completely seal the bottom of the bottle to your shirt.
Your head would get awfully hot & your 98.6 degree breath would steam up the inside of the bottle & block your vision.  Then you wouldn't be able to see when you're closer than 6 feet to other people.  You would start bumping into people & make them mad.
ROFLMAO


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> I haven't finished laughing at the masks & now there's something even funnier.
> 
> The virus is microscopic.  For it to work, you'd have to plug up the hole at the top & completely seal the bottom of the bottle to your shirt.
> Your head would get awfully hot & your 98.6 degree breath would steam up the inside of the bottle & block your vision.  Then you wouldn't be able to see when you're closer than 6 feet to other people.  You would start bumping into people & make them mad.
> ROFLMAO


Yes the virus is microscopic but people pass it back and forth by coughing and or sneezing on one another therefore exchanging bodily fluids. A piece of plastic largely prevents that from happening. That’s why cashiers have plexiglass in front of them. It’s to protect them from exchanging body fluids - specifically. They can still breathe air without being adversely affected.

As far as the persons breath steaming up their vision; none of these pictures of people wearing these have steamed up faces. That would only happen if there’s a huge temperature difference.   If it’s much colder outside then it most likely would steam up. If I wore one here outside it would most likely steam up but most people wearing these are wearing them at crowded indoor places like malls or airports, in order to better protect themselves and if it works then who cares how stupid it looks.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes the virus is microscopic but people pass it back and forth by coughing and or sneezing on one another therefore exchanging bodily fluids. A piece of plastic largely prevents that from happening. That’s why cashiers have plexiglass in front of them. It’s to protect them from exchanging body fluids - specifically. They can still breathe air without being adversely affected.
> 
> As far as the persons breath steaming up their vision; none of these pictures of people wearing these have steamed up faces. That would only happen if there’s a huge temperature difference.   If it’s much colder outside then it most likely would steam up. If I wore one here outside it would most likely steam up but most people wearing these are wearing them at crowded indoor places like malls or airports, in order to better protect themselves and if it works then who cares how stupid it looks.


They do look a little strange but I think they would work exactly as you wrote it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2020)

Great idea.  People can get really creative in these times, can't they..


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 1, 2020)

I think you can use any kind of head/face covering , ie   any helmet with a face covering/shield will be able to keep will be good for short term. Shopping for instance, go in shop and get out.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> I think you can use any kind of head/face covering , ie   any helmet with a face covering/shield will be able to keep will be good for short term. Shopping for instance, go in shop and get out.


 full face crash helmet , perhaps?....


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

peppermint said:


> We are supposed to go home after April....So we decided to get masks....They were very expensive on the Internet...But I hope the mask really
> helps....We are flying home...."Maybe"...it depends how everything goes...
> I am missing my kids and my brother and his wife and there  kids....I am with my husband, i'm not alone....My son told me just wait out April and we'll see if it is safe....Wow is me....So I get a crying fit....Me at this age is very scary....More my husband is a Cancer patient...but he is OK for now....
> Even though he is cleared, It's still scary...Now he is supposed to get a blood test this month....I don't want him going to the Lab with all
> ...


 Ooooh _please_ be very careful..I wouldn't go anywhere near an airport while this virus is going around if it was me , and your husband is highly vulnerable too   as a cancer patient, I';m very worried for you... what a terrible situation you're in between a rock and a hard place,  .. remember tho' even when you get home you *cannot, *meet up with any family members  who don't live with you... _really,_ you absolutely cannot, you will risk both of your lives.

I wish you every luck in the world that you stay safe on your journey home, and that your husband gets his blood work done. ..in some way, because it's important. 

Today The letter I was dreading came from the hospital cancelling my much needed  CT scans. Disapointing but not unexpected due to the current pandemic  , and in one way for the best because I was concerned about  being in a hospital  at all during this period,  however unfortunately  the reason for the CT scan fairly urgent, which means I will remain in pain for so much longer than anticipated


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 1, 2020)

Large water bottles over the head remind me of makeshift spaceman and astronaut costumes that we wore for the Halloweens of long ago.  So now we can somewhat protect against the virus while fantasizing that we're members of _Space Patrol!  _


----------



## win231 (Apr 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes the virus is microscopic but people pass it back and forth by coughing and or sneezing on one another therefore exchanging bodily fluids. A piece of plastic largely prevents that from happening. That’s why cashiers have plexiglass in front of them. It’s to protect them from exchanging body fluids - specifically. They can still breathe air without being adversely affected.
> 
> As far as the persons breath steaming up their vision; none of these pictures of people wearing these have steamed up faces. That would only happen if there’s a huge temperature difference.   If it’s much colder outside then it most likely would steam up. If I wore one here outside it would most likely steam up but most people wearing these are wearing them at crowded indoor places like malls or airports, in order to better protect themselves and if it works then who cares how stupid it looks.


None of those bottles are steamed up because there are openings where their breath can escape.....and also let in viruses.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 1, 2020)

People gotta breathe man.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

win231 said:


> None of those bottles are steamed up because there are openings where their breath can escape.....and also let in viruses.


That’s right. There are openings for them to breathe so if someone coughs, sneezes or yawns on them, their bodily fluid has to go either underneath the bottle or over top through the small opening and then make it past their face masks. I’m not saying they are perfect. I’m not saying I’d wear them. What I’m saying is that they won’t fog up like you claimed and they are better protection than nothing if they find that they ‘have’  to around THAT many people.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 1, 2020)

Interim items at home to use when you have to be among people. Very simple to get and make, also to maintain plus the power of positive thinking. Like if the parking lot is full pass on by.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh _please_ be very careful..I wouldn't go anywhere near an airport while this virus is going around if it was me , and your husband is highly vulnerable too   as a cancer patient, I';m very worried for you... what a terrible situation you're in between a rock and a hard place,  .. remember tho' even when you get home you *cannot, *meet up with any family members  who don't live with you... _really,_ you absolutely cannot, you will risk both of your lives.
> 
> I wish you every luck in the world that you stay safe on your journey home, and that your husband gets his blood work done. ..in some way, because it's important.
> 
> Today The letter I was dreading came from the hospital cancelling my much needed  CT scans. Disapointing but not unexpected due to the current pandemic  , and in one way for the best because I was concerned about  being in a hospital  at all during this period,  however unfortunately  the reason for the CT scan fairly urgent, which means I will remain in pain for so much longer than anticipated


Thank You, Holly...So far they cancelled our flight...I know my son would come and get us...It's about 4 or 5 states away....We'll try for May...
I don't want to go through all we went through coming here in December...WoW is me....We had an accident .. A large truck hit the car in the back...Our 1 year old car was totaled ...We had to buy another car....Don't want to take that car home, if we don't have to....
We would leave it here whenever we get back....We have many decisions to make to only have one home....
So I'll get off my high horse and You have a nice day.....And everyone on the forum....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Thank You, Holly...So far they cancelled our flight...I know my son would come and get us...It's about 4 or 5 states away....We'll try for May...
> I don't want to go through all we went through coming here in December...WoW is me....We had an accident .. A large truck hit the car in the back...Our 1 year old car was totaled ...We had to buy another car....Don't want to take that car home, if we don't have to....
> We would leave it here whenever we get back....We have many decisions to make to only have one home....
> So I'll get off my high horse and You have a nice day.....And everyone on the forum....


Nooooo! You really aren’t having much luck. I’m so sorry you are going through all of this. You do have some tough decisions to make and I wish you the very best peppermint.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Nooooo! You really aren’t having much luck. I’m so sorry you are going through all of this. You do have some tough decisions to make and I wish you the very best peppermint.


Nice to have someone that cares....Thank You.....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Ooooh _please_ be very careful..I wouldn't go anywhere near an airport while this virus is going around if it was me , and your husband is highly vulnerable too   as a cancer patient, I';m very worried for you... what a terrible situation you're in between a rock and a hard place,  .. remember tho' even when you get home you *cannot, *meet up with any family members  who don't live with you... _really,_ you absolutely cannot, you will risk both of your lives.
> 
> I wish you every luck in the world that you stay safe on your journey home, and that your husband gets his blood work done. ..in some way, because it's important.
> 
> Today The letter I was dreading came from the hospital cancelling my much needed  CT scans. Disapointing but not unexpected due to the current pandemic  , and in one way for the best because I was concerned about  being in a hospital  at all during this period,  however unfortunately  the reason for the CT scan fairly urgent, which means I will remain in pain for so much longer than anticipated


I am sorry you will be in pain.  I want my shoulder surgery so the pain will stop.  My PT was cancelled and I cancelled a doc appointment.  Last place I want to be is a medical building.


----------



## peppermint (Apr 1, 2020)

Holly Dolly ,thank you so much....We just heard we are not able to go by plane to NJ....Maybe in May but not in April....My husband just got that when he
was looking on line if they got our tickets....it seems because we are going into a hot pocket....Even though we were flying April 30....NJ is in trouble...My kids are there, my brother and sister in law and their kids...husband's sister in law, My cousin and her husband....My friends that I know for 43 some years...
Tomorrow we will have sun for a couple of day's....We will sit on the porch and see the flowers
grow....I know "HE"  will be there with all and maybe "This to will pass"


Oh well….Hopefully we will get there in May....


----------

